# what reel for kingfish?



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I was looking at purchasing a new reel for king fish. What reels do you guys suggest i purchase. My budget is around 120 at the very most. I don't mind if i have to pay up to 150 though if there a better quality reel.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

For that price I don't think you can beat a Penn 330 GTI with a nice Penn rod , should be $100 to $120 . Level wind, but with good drag and well made. GC .


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

Thats what im using right now for red snappers.


----------



## CFARMS (Apr 22, 2005)

Well , there's always Shimano's , I've got a Triton Mark III S , that is sweet . GC.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a penn 320 with a penn power stick 7' 15-40 that I have been happy with. The reel does a good with 25lb mono or 65 powerpro. Reel runs about $90 and rod $50. 

If you wanted something a little bigger with no level wind and a lever drag I would look at a TLD 15 for $130.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

What do you guys think of the shimano speedmasters or should i pay more and get the shimano torium?


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

for that budget, I would even think about a used Avet LX or JX on ebay, or a new torium


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

bps has a rod and reel combo that is their knockoff of a tld-25 that supposedly is manufactered by shimano and it goes for $129


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

you could get an avet sx or a tld 25 or a penn 4/0


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Ambassader 7000. $120.00 Great for in and offshore. Good King reel and put it on a $40 Ugly Stick and your set.


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

i second the greatness of the 7000!!! i think that they are highly under-rated. easy maintance, easy to find parts for (should the need ever arise), they've been around for years. i just don't understand why folks want to pay many more dollars for a reel that does the same thing but is more "glamorous"...

just my .02 worth

rbt2




Hotrod said:


> Ambassader 7000. $120.00 Great for in and offshore. Good King reel and put it on a $40 Ugly Stick and your set.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*Daiwa Sealine X40HV (4.9:1) for bait or X40SHV (6:1) for Lures $129*








Light, Easy to maintain, Comfortable handle


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Shimano Speedmaster, about $110.00


----------



## Hoover (May 27, 2004)

I would get a brand new Torium off of ebay. You can get them between 140-150,I bought a few of them and have really like them. Seem a lot smoother then the others.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I've several 15-20 pounders whipped on a Corado-sized reel. All you need is enough line to get you through that initial 10 second run.


----------



## Skawlded Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

8seconds said:


> *Daiwa Sealine X40HV (4.9:1) for bait or X40SHV (6:1) for Lures $129*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The X40-SHV is a great reel. Pretty good for "Butterfly" jigging and is an EXCELLENT casting reel for throwing poppers to tuna. It has a centrifugal break under the left sideplate (like a Shimano Curado) and a cast control knob on the right. I spoke to the owner of a shop that specializes in beach/long distance casting and he commented that this is a great casting reel that is "bullet proof." On my trip to venice this weekend, I plan to leave the spinning reel at home and will use this reel for topwaters. I know this sounds funny, but I think this reel gets so little attention because it is so inexpensive, that most don't consider it and assume it must not be a "performer" because of the price. Did I mention that you can get 20 lbs. of drag on it?


----------



## Pope (Jun 20, 2004)

I like the sealines and the speedmaster is a nice reel too. Thought they discontinued the speedmasters though.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Penn 545-555GS (no levelwind). 6:1 gear ratio. Graphite drag (star drag). Great kingfish reel for around $130.....

T-BONE


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

For just kingfish I think a TLD 15 is hard to beat. If you don't require a level wind you will appreciate the lever drag, it makes it feel a little more big-time!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

there is no right answer. Whatever brand you are comfortable with will work. For the majority of kingfish that you will catch most of the mentioned reels will work just fine. Penn 320 GTI, Abu Garcia 7000, Shimano TLD 15, Speedmaster or TR 200 will get the job done if you are on a budget. If you are planning on tackling larger kings, I would recommend you do not get a reel with level wind.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

TLD 15 for Trolling
Ambassader 7000 for Freelining, & Casting

Chaos makes some nice rods, but if you want to save go with the (Ugly Stik)Tiger stick or an Allstar 20-30lb Caostal Classic

SP


----------



## DRAGNHOO (Apr 27, 2007)

For the price range you are in... Shimano's TLD 20 (In my opinion, the 25 is too large). This reel will allow you to target sails, wahoo, BFT, YFT, Mahi, and if you have to, drop 6-8 oz down for some snapper and still be able to balance the retrieve...and have enough muscle if a big AJ shows up. 

My .02


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

8seconds said:


> *Daiwa Sealine X40HV (4.9:1) for bait or X40SHV (6:1) for Lures $129*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These reels have gotten my attention lately. Inexpensive, durable, optional sizes for a wide array of line capacities, smmoooothhh drag system. You could go with the 20 / 30 model with braided line.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

31 cents if you have to buy the bobber.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

DRAGNHOO said:


> For the price range you are in... Shimano's TLD 20 (In my opinion, the 25 is too large). This reel will allow you to target sails, wahoo, BFT, YFT, Mahi, and if you have to, drop 6-8 oz down for some snapper and still be able to balance the retrieve...and have enough muscle if a big AJ shows up.
> 
> My .02


I think he was targeting Kingfish Dragnhoo....But yes - the TLD 20 would work for Kings...

T-BONE


----------



## BeeGee (May 21, 2004)

*Lmao*



31 cents if you have to buy the bobber.
__________________

Too funny...but think about the ER visit to put your hand back together!


----------



## J.O. (Oct 27, 2006)

Without a question go with the Shimano Speedmaster, they hold 425 yards of 25 lb test. Very fast with a 6/1 gear ratio. Lightwight and very reliable. Sell for 110.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

CrazyYak said:


> These reels have gotten my attention lately. Inexpensive, durable, optional sizes for a wide array of line capacities, smmoooothhh drag system. You could go with the 20 / 30 model with braided line.


i hav a 30shv on my ldx with 12lb test and a 40lb topshot, they cast veryy well, caught a lot of uglies with it.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

TLD 20 loaded with 30-40lb test is a good rig. The lever drag is the main difference between that and some of the other Shimanos in that price range. You would not be under gunned if a hoo or big ling shows up. The 25 is too big and the 15 and the 7000 while very good reels are not as stout as the TLD 20.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Geez....with all that hardware, you may accidentally get one of those nasty things in the boat!


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

Daiwa Saltist...Enjoy It


----------



## sharkman79 (May 13, 2007)

ive got 2 of the sealines myself .....baught one to try out then went right back to get another . smooth drag 40's or 50's caught snapper, king, shark(6ft), jack crevalle,etc.
110$ at cabelas.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

do you guys think that the lower gear ratio on the sealines will be better to reel in bigger kings or the 6:2:1 is strong enough?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

you want the 6.2 for kings, they're a fast moving fish and sometimes you need to put line back on the reel quickly. We fight them with pretty light drag, let them run and chase them down with the boat if they're big enough


----------



## Jared (Jun 18, 2007)

Why do you think the 25's are too big, is it handling them or what.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

bb0i2 said:


> do you guys think that the lower gear ratio on the sealines will
> be better to reel in bigger kings or the 6:2:1 is strong enough?


Definitely te 6.2:1 ratio. The Daiwa Highspeed Sealine 30 and Saltist 30 are good choices, Shimano Torium 16 also. Go with 50lb braided line, these reels should hold about 350yards. I have the Daiwa Saltist 30 on the Saltiga MH 6'-6" rod and it's perfect for Kings.

I've also been researching the Saltist 50 series reels this week and debating if the 22lbs of max drag (same as the 30) is enough for Wahoo fishing, the line capacity is good at 660yards off 50lb braid.


----------



## fish'nchipper (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the Daiwa saltist 30 high speed, and it is a great reel. Super drag and a lot of line per crank. I can't speak for the others, but the reel is super smoothe, and I would buy another one any day.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

11andy11 said:


> bps has a rod and reel combo that is their knockoff of a tld-25 that supposedly is manufactered by shimano and it goes for $129


They are based on the TLD 25's and made in some of the same factories (at the same time) that Shimano uses but not "made" by Shimano. It's a wording game.

Like Man in the Boat said there is no wrong answer in the choices given. All have taken kings and will serve you well as long as they are maintained.

Yes the higher ratios are superior on the speedy fish that don't have a reputation of sounding deep.


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

*shimano*



CrazyYak said:


> Definitely te 6.2:1 ratio. The Daiwa Highspeed Sealine 30 and Saltist 30 are good choices, Shimano Torium 16 also. Go with 50lb braided line, these reels should hold about 350yards. I have the Daiwa Saltist 30 on the Saltiga MH 6'-6" rod and it's perfect for Kings.
> 
> I've also been researching the Saltist 50 series reels this week and debating if the 22lbs of max drag (same as the 30) is enough for Wahoo fishing, the line capacity is good at 660yards off 50lb braid.


See pics below...the king was 51+ caught on a Shimano Speedmaster. The wahoo was 74 caught on a Torium 30. The Torium 30 has about the same specs as the Saltist 50's so I would think it should do fine for wahoo.

I've always liked the Shimano's, but the Sealine's definitely sound like they are worth trying out.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

kingkatcher said:


> See pics below...the king was 51+ caught on a Shimano Speedmaster. The wahoo was 74 caught on a Torium 30. The Torium 30 has about the same specs as the Saltist 50's so I would think it should do fine for wahoo.
> 
> I've always liked the Shimano's, but the Sealine's definitely sound like they are worth trying out.


Those are some Monsters!!! I will probably wind up with the Satist 50 since I'm accustomed to using the 30 series. I would prefer 30lbs of max drag but it's not available in the Saltist line, only 20lbs. If Saltist 50's 660 yards of 50lb braid won't stop them then they deserve to live!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tld 15 w/ 30 lb all you will ever need ...............your in a boat, if you have to run em down...

skip the levelwinds, maint issues.


----------



## RP459 (May 11, 2005)

I love you Ambassader 7000..! It'll put a whoopin' on a King..!
And like Hotrod said, you match to a Ugly Stick you are SET..!


----------



## capt111 (Sep 13, 2006)

For a realistic rod and reel combo without the BS. Buy a Penn 209 if your a good fisherman, and if your a little weaker, go with a Penn 309. 1000 guides, and forty years of fishing can't be wrong. Shakespear 30# Class rod is about $20 . Everythings else is just glitter.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

CrazyYak said:


> Those are some Monsters!!! I will probably wind up with the Satist 50 since I'm accustomed to using the 30 series. *I would prefer 30lbs of max drag but it's not available in the Saltist line, only 20lbs*. If Saltist 50's 660 yards of 50lb braid won't stop them then they deserve to live!


Hey CrazyYak - why would you want 30lbs of drag for kingfish?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Take anything Tpool says with a grain of salt they don't even let him fish he just drives the boat 

P.S. I've caught a lot of kings with Ambassador 5500 and 6500's , you really don't need more than 5-8 lbs of drag


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

tpool said:


> Hey CrazyYak - why would you want 30lbs of drag for kingfish?


I was referring to Wahoo fishing, my post wasn't clear. That would be overkill for Kingfish for sure! Like Kenner21 said, you can even catch them on Abu 5500's. I caught a 28 pounder on an old beatup red 5000 with12lb line, now that was a good fight! I prefer the Penn 320 GT2 and Abu 7000 C3i for Kings.


----------



## wascoach (Sep 17, 2004)

Have now or have had most of the gear indicated above. TLD 25 is WAY too much reel for the average King - why go with that much weight. For the budget conscious fisherman, the good old Abu 7000 on an Ugly Stick or Tiger or even a Tsuanmi (sp - very under rated rods) makes a great king rig and it casts great and the level wind is a plus for the weekend fisherman.


----------



## Gondeep (Mar 5, 2005)

I like the Daiwa Saltist 40H with spectra.


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

what do you guys think about the penn 555 or 545 gs for kingfishing?


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

The GS Penn series would be perfect for Kings. The smaller 525 would be sporting after you slap on some 40-50lb braid!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

10-4 CrazyYak! I agree...Those Wahoo can tear you up on small equipment, although we have been lucky to get a few on 20-25lb test. I sure would not use it though if i were purpously(sp) targeting Wahoo!

Hey Kenner21 - I have been told that I am the senior member on the boat so they yanked my fish fighting job, won't let me near the gaff, and only lets me catch the bait!!!  I remind them of my senority when it comes 'bean bag time' 

T-BONE


----------



## bb0i2 (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm about to go to FTU and get my reel tommrow. I can't decide on the Shimano Speedmaster or the Penn 545 or 555gs reels. Which reels do you guys suggest is better?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Speedmaster......You will have less problems with the speedmaster.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

2nd Speedmaster. Cheap and reliable. Smoother drag than a Torium.


----------

